# ρώγα ή ρόγα; ρώγα (του σταφυλιού ή του μαστού)



## TinaPapa (Sep 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> ρώγα ή ρόγα; *ρώγα* [ΙστΟρθ]
> Με την ευκαιρία που είδα κάποιες «ιδεολογικές *ρόγες» εδώ.



τελικά ποια είναι η διαφορά;

του σταφυλιού είναι ρόγα; 

και του στήθους πώς είναι;


----------



## Earion (Sep 30, 2014)

Και τα δύο ρώγες είναι

*ρώγα* η [róγa] Ο25 *:* *1. *οι μικροί σφαιρικοί καρποί που αποτελούν το τσαμπί του σταφυλιού· ράγα : _Σε μια_ ~_ από σταφύλι έπεσαν οκτώ σπουργίτια_. ΠAΡ ΦΡ _μάζευε κι ας είν' και ρώγες,_ και τα μικρά και ευτελή πράγματα ενδεχομένως να φανούν χρήσιμα στο μέλλον. *
2.* η θηλή του μαστού· ράγα. *
3.* το εσωτερικό μέρος της άκρης των δαχτύλων.  
[αρχ. _ῥώξ,_ αιτ. _ῥῶγα_ (στη σημ. 1)] 

ΛΚΝ


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2014)

Earion said:


> Και τα δύο ρώγες είναι ...



Of course! "Ρόγα" is only a rogue spelling.


----------



## Earion (Sep 30, 2014)

Όχι ακριβώς. Υπάρχει και η ρόγα, η αμοιβή. 

αν πάρω γω το κάστρο τι είν' η ρόγα μου;

*ρόγα* η [róγa] Ο25 *:* (λαϊκότρ.) η αμοιβή που δίνεται σε κτηνοτρόφο για τη φύλαξη και τη βοσκή ζώων, για ορισμένη περίοδο.  [μσν. _ρόγα_ «ελεημοσύνη, απλοχεριά» < _ρογ(εύω)_ «διανέμω» _-α_ (αναδρ. σχημ.) < λατ. erog(o) «πληρώνω» _-εύω_ με αποβ. του αρχικού άτ. φων.] 
ΛΚΝ


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2014)

Earion said:


> Όχι ακριβώς. Υπάρχει και η ρόγα, η αμοιβή.



I meant "rogue" for teats and grapes, of course.

Ο Κωσταντής εδούλευε και ρόγα δεν επήρε (δημ.)

Για το ρήμα:

Πάτερ, ρογεύει ο Βασιλεύς όλα τα μοναστήρια,
ας εύγω, ας ίδω τι δίδουν, και τώρα γιά που φθάνω
(Πτωχοπρόδρομος, με τη σημασία του _μοιράζω)_

οι πιστικοί ρογιάζουνται στους μεγαλοτσοπάνους (Πρεβελάκης) 

κατάλαβα, είπε ο Στεφανής· ετοιμάζεσαι για σεφέρι και ρογιάζεις την τσούρμα σου (Καζαντζάκης)

μην πήρε δούλους τάχα και ρογιαστούς δικούς του (Καζαντζάκης - Κακριδής)

και το στρατό του ρόγιασε μ' όλους τους θησαυρούς της 
κι ηύρε κορώνες τσαρικές από μαργαριτάρια 
(Παλαμάς)

εξήντα γενοβέζικα κάτεργα, ρογεμένα από τον Παλαιολόγο 
...
Ήταν ίσαμε τριακόσιοι άντρες, ρογατόροι με στολές ολoκαίνουργες
(Τερζάκης)


Και πήγα και ρογιάστηκα μιας χήρας ζευγάρι
Δώδεκα χρόνους έκανα, στα μάτια δεν την είδα
Κι από τους δώδεκα κι ομπρός την είδα στολισμένη
Η κόρη βγαίνει από λουτρό κι ο νιος από μπαρμπέρη
Επήγα κι ανταμώθηκα σε ένα στενό σοκάκι
- Κυρά μ’, δώ’ μ’ τη ρόγα μου, δώ’ μου τη δούλεψή μου
γιατί μου γράφ’ η μάνα μου να πάω να με παντρέψει
(«Με τούτ' την ασημόκουπα», πωγωνίσιο δημ.)

Εγώ 'μαι τ' ορφανό παιδί, πόχω τη χήρα μάνα
που πήγε και μ' αρόγιασε σ' έναν κακόν αφέντη
(δημ.)

Για κείνο, που 'χει στόχαση και νου, μην τα λυπάται
μην τα ψηφά τα νιότα του κι ας μην τα λογαριάζει
ας τα ξοδεύγει στσι χαρές, στα ζεύκια ας τα ρογιάζει
πριχού να 'ρθεί χινόπωρος...
«Τα νιότα», Ανταίος (Κωστής Φραγκούλης)


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2014)

...
Αναζητώντας τις λέξεις: ρώγες, ρόγες και μανάρια


----------



## nickel (Mar 12, 2015)

Το Χρηστικό αναφέρει και τη γραφή *ρόγα* στο λήμμα *ρώγα*.


----------

